# Does GABA cause IBSD problems to get worse?



## floppsymoppsy (Jul 16, 2014)

I've got GAD bad, really bad. Prescription meds have caused terrible side effects, so now I'm down to a teeny bit of Ativan. Not a lot of help. I recently tried PharmaGABA (the kind that can cross the blood brain barrier) with high hopes that it could deal with the anxiety. I started out at a low dose (100 mg), then after a few days went up to 200mg. That day I had uncontrollable diarrhea. Terrible! I didn't make it to the toilet. I've been afraid to take it since. The thing is, I've been having diarrhea problems more lately anyway, so it could have been a coincidence. Before I consider taking it again and risking a really awful day, I thought I'd ask if anyone here has had experience with taking PharmaGABA? Did it effect your IBS? Did it help your mood?









 Thanks!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Haven't read anything to say it can. May be it was just a coincidence.


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

I take GABA, and currently it's the plain old Solgar 500mg one. It has a relaxing effect and an effect that eases muscle tension. If any of that leads to incontinence for you, then maybe it's not such a good idea. There are supplement lists you can find that will help your body to make more GABA instead of taking the supplement itself. That way if your body is reluctant to make it for some reason, you are at least sticking to vitamins which help somewhere else. The lists are strangely similar to the same lists for making endogenous antioxidants like glutathione, so the vitamins won't be wasted. They usually include lots of B vitamins, added P5P, NAC, etc... some things like Red Bull have a bunch of these in a widely available (and SUGARY) package.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

they say that gaba and 5-htp react with different receptors, the 3-htp is the gut reactor. But, I got looser when I took them for my insomnia so all you can do is test for yourself. Everything they say to do for insomnia gives me diarrhea.


----------

